# money transfers



## onlytone (May 31, 2012)

I really should have spent some time to do something about this after being in Spain for three years, but one of those things i never got round to. Can anyone advise the best and cheapest way to transfer money from uk account. I realise now that my bank gives me an exchange rate some 4 cents lower than the bank rate and on top of this also charge me a fee for transferring.
This costs me around 45 euros on every 1000 British pounds i send to my Spanish bank account. Any advice would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## davrow (Jun 16, 2012)

I have used UKForex for 8 years to transfer my pension and large amounts when I sold property. In my experience they cannot be beaten so far as rate, security and are concerned.


----------



## davrow (Jun 16, 2012)

davrow said:


> I have used UKForex for 8 years to transfer my pension and large amounts when I sold property. In my experience they cannot be beaten so far as rate, security and are concerned.


I have used UKForex for 8 years to transfer my pension and large amounts when I sold property. In my experience they cannot be beaten so far as rate, security and speed are concerned.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I use Smart Currency Exchange, there are loads of currency transfer companies, all cheaper than the Banks.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Everyone has their own particular favourite.

ours is currencyfair.com.

They charge a flat rate of €3 per transfer plus about 1/2 of 1% of the exchange rate, it is the best we can find for ad hoc transfers of varying amounts. Obviously if you have a one off large transfer you need to get several quotes from a few well known fx companies.

With currency fair you transfer money to them into your sterling account, once acknowledged you can convert into euros or dollars etc. You then transfer it to your euro account.

If we transfer before 9.00 am UK time, it is in our euro account in Spain by 3.30pm Spanish time the same day.

They are underwritten by the Irish equivalent of FSA in UK.


----------



## onlytone (May 31, 2012)

many thanks to those that gave me advice on this - greatly appreciated


----------

